# Day 12



## bigbudz (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm at day 12 after germination. Here's what my plants are looking like right now. I've had a little problem with brown spots and yellow leaves, but they all seem to be doing great and growing really well.  Still trying to get the yellow and brown out, but not sure what else i should try. Lights are 12 in from the top of my plants, PH is at 6.7, and i'm feeding the 1/4 strength nutes right now. I've flushed out my system after making the newbie mistake of trying miracle gro. Temp is right around 80 degrees inside the grow area. Any help with the yellowing or brown spots would be appreciated, my first grow with some bagseed before i try my Ice and WW seeds. Lemme know if they're about the right size for their age... I'm sure there's at least 4 different strains that i'm growing right now, so i'm expecting a little size differential.


----------



## moth (Mar 21, 2006)

doing good man , had a question,are you sure your supposed to be running your ph so high ,has this worked out better for you,also tell me whats steps you took to germinate.did toy ue nutes when first placed in rockwool. recording some information for my dialog.if you dont mind


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I'm at day 12 after germination. Here's what my plants are looking like right now. I've had a little problem with brown spots and yellow leaves, but they all seem to be doing great and growing really well. Still trying to get the yellow and brown out, but not sure what else i should try. Lights are 12 in from the top of my plants, PH is at 6.7, and i'm feeding the 1/4 strength nutes right now. I've flushed out my system after making the newbie mistake of trying miracle gro. Temp is right around 80 degrees inside the grow area. Any help with the yellowing or brown spots would be appreciated, my first grow with some bagseed before i try my Ice and WW seeds. Lemme know if they're about the right size for their age... I'm sure there's at least 4 different strains that i'm growing right now, so i'm expecting a little size differential.


Those are good looking plants man. They look big enough to move the nutes up some. Try a half strength mix and see if the green improves. The plants will respond within a couple of days. What type of light are you using at 12 inches from the plant?


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 21, 2006)

moth said:
			
		

> doing good man , had a question,are you sure your supposed to be running your ph so high ,has this worked out better for you,also tell me whats steps you took to germinate.did toy ue nutes when first placed in rockwool. recording some information for my dialog.if you dont mind


 

I'm still tryin to get my PH down some, I know it's still a little on the high side, i'm wanting it to be right around 6.5.  Germinating them was the easy part. I put them between damp paper towels, placed them in a bowl, covered it with seran wrap, then with a black t-shirt, and stuck it in my closet. They had sprouted from the seed in 18 hours. I didn't add nutes until they were around 5 days after germination.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm using a 250 watt MH, i keep hearing different things about how far to have it from the tops, opinions? anyone? Here's a pic from when i woke up this morning


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 21, 2006)

raise it 2 ft from the plant .this way it wont burn and will get the same amount of spectrum,those things are hot ,the higher you raise it ,the lower your temp,dont stress your plants.2 ft above the top,later lower it a little,they already got used to the heat to lower it a couple inches


----------



## Insane (Mar 21, 2006)

bongsmoker said:
			
		

> raise it 2 ft from the plant .this way it wont burn and will get the same amount of spectrum,those things are hot ,the higher you raise it ,the lower your temp,dont stress your plants.2 ft above the top,later lower it a little,they already got used to the heat to lower it a couple inches


 
Your saying to keep the light 3 feet away from the plant? Thats too far. Unless its a really, really, really hot bulb, then you shouldn't have your lights farther away than 2 feet.

IMO Your plants look good, keep up the good work. Also make sure not to let any water drops get on the leaves while the light is on, that can cause sun spots (yellow and brown) on the leaves


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 22, 2006)

i said 2 ft


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 22, 2006)

i said 2 ft 250-400 watt

3ft 600-1000 watt


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys! They've just about doubled in size in the past two days, they are all looking great. Will have more pics tomorrow, and will probably start a grow journal. Good to know there's people out there that know what they're doing and are willing to help a new grower such as myself. This Mrs. Green Thumb thanks you all!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 22, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help guys! They've just about doubled in size in the past two days, they are all looking great. Will have more pics tomorrow, and will probably start a grow journal. Good to know there's people out there that know what they're doing and are willing to help a new grower such as myself. This Mrs. Green Thumb thanks you all!!


Good to hear man. The light thing is dependant on several variables. The key factor in each scenario is the temperature and humidity at the tops of your plants.

90 degrees will kill.

Increase air flow and the temp drops.

Regulate the humidity by several points and the temperature also changes.

If you were using the heat barrier tubes, you could put those lights in the middle of your grow. 

The heat at the tips of the plant. That's what counts.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 23, 2006)

The last pic is of my runt, but she is the greenest one of all. She's doubled in size in the past two days. The yellow and brown are slowly but surely disappearing Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

i love that green aluminuim foil you used ,thats cool man


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 24, 2006)

That is actually just regular foil, the green is just reflection off my plants, I thought the aluminum foil on the lid would reflect light to the underside of my plants, as well as the top.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 24, 2006)

are u using the shiny side of the foil?   i was told that using the shiny side could cause heat spots on the plants, is that true?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Use the dull side. Also don't use foil. At the very least get one of those aluminum space blankets. In grow room contruction is a sticky on reflective materials.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 24, 2006)

Where can i get the space blankets at? How much are they usually?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

there silver emergency blankets at wal-mart in the camping section. about a buck or two.
but to be honest. you don't need the light getting the underside. They are naturally shaded. the "solar collector" aspect is the top of the leaf. you don't need it. IMHO.


----------

